# Creamed Mushrooms - recipe idea



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

_These are a favorite and can be used either as a side dish with steak or roast and if put atop thin slices of toasted baguette, make a nice appetizer._
_  I use a package of plain white mushroom, butter,about a fourth of a cup of chopped shallots, salt and pepper and 1/2 a cup of heavy cream, and sometimes a shot of sherry._
_I just remove the stems from the mushroom, and thick slice them, saute them in butter  til they get a nice brown around the edges and  then add  the shallots, cook til they get soft, add the cream, bring to simmer, cook til it thickens then if so inclined add a little sherry..Serve as side dish or over toasted baguetts for an appetizer._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## corazon (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks tasty, kadesma.  I do something similar but use a sweet marsala instead of sherry.  Like you said, good over toasted baguettes.  I like to spread some goat cheese on the baguette and top it with the mushrooms.  yum.  I'll have to try this out with the sherry.  Thanks kads!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2007)

I use sour cream instead of cream, yum.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Looks tasty, kadesma. I do something similar but use a sweet marsala instead of sherry. Like you said, good over toasted baguettes. I like to spread some goat cheese on the baguette and top it with the mushrooms. yum. I'll have to try this out with the sherry. Thanks kads!


You're welcome Cora. I like the idea of the goat cheese. I'll have to give that a try thank you  
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I use sour cream instead of cream, yum.


Charlie, 
that sounds good.Another idea for me to try..Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 15, 2007)

A great little steak restaurant (unfortunately long gone) on Long Island, NY, used to offer a side dish like this with their steaks.  The small button mushrooms were always left whole & there was absolute no cream - sour or otherwise.  Just good fresh small button mushrooms braised in sherry/wine sauce with a few sauteed shallots.  Absolutely delicious.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> A great little steak restaurant (unfortunately long gone) on Long Island, NY, used to offer a side dish like this with their steaks. The small button mushrooms were always left whole & there was absolute no cream - sour or otherwise. Just good fresh small button mushrooms braised in sherry/wine sauce with a few sauteed shallots. Absolutely delicious.


Breezy,
they sound delicious this way. That's whats so nice about posting recipes here.  Everyone gathers around and offers ideas or on how they make theirs and we end up not only with our idea but with many more that are new for us to try.
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2007)

YUM!  I think I've made these before and added horseradish and served with toast points as an appetizer (too many years ago to fully remember )


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> YUM! I think I've made these before and added horseradish and served with toast points as an appetizer (too many years ago to fully remember )


Fully remember? For me that was long ago and far away 
I love horseradish, will have to try adding some to this next time I make it. Thanks Elf.
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jan 15, 2007)

A hit of fresh thyme at the end would also be nice in this dish.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> A hit of fresh thyme at the end would also be nice in this dish.


I have fresh thyme growing and will give it a try next time we make these. Thanks IC, you always give good ideas.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow CJ, we do something almost identical, too... they are soooo delicious, aren't they!! I also like a variation with sour cream instead of regular cream, with a shot of vodka, adding a touch of Russia 
They are also delicious over farfalle(bow tie) type of pasta!

edited to add... oops, Charlie D already mentioned about the sour cream idea!!  well, here's another vote from me... it is really worth a try!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow CJ, we do something almost identical, too... they are soooo delicious, aren't they!! I also like a variation with sour cream instead of regular cream, with a shot of vodka, adding a touch of Russia
> They are also delicious over farfalle(bow tie) type of pasta!
> 
> edited to add... oops, Charlie D already mentioned about the sour cream idea!! well, here's another vote from me... it is really worth a try!


Licia,
I love mushroom and I would say we have them at least once a week..I'd never even thougt of the sour cream and vodka and then to put it over a pasta..I have to make this and soon. I have the farfalle,and vodka, and being I have to go out today to order Livi's birthday cake I'll stop at the store and get some mushrooms..Dinner tonight is going to be yummy.
cj


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2007)

This is one of my favorite mushroom recipes that I've adapted & tweaked over the years from The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two. It's good & substantial enough to satisfy meat-eaters as well, thus makes a terrific dish for mixed company of both vegetarians & non-vegetarians. Good crusty bread & a big mixed green salad are all you need to make this a wonderful meal. Maybe I should cross-post this over on the Vegetarian forum as well - lol!)


Mushroom Stroganoff (adapted from The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two)

1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme
Salt to taste
Fresh-ground black pepper
1=1/4 cup chicken broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2 tablespoons brandy
1/4-cup dry sherry
1# or so of wide egg noodles
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles. Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.

Edited to add that for true vegetarians - sub vegetable broth, water, or a mix of water & wine for the chicken broth.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

Breezy,
this looks wonderful. While I enjoy meats and poultry and fish, there are times when I prefer something like this. It's on my to make soon list and thanks for sharing.

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh - I should add that you can definitely sub whatever mushrooms look best at your market.  If all they have are Portabellos & white buttons, then heck, buy them & chop up the big Portabellos.

When I have a taste for this dish, I just buy whatever looks good at the market - even if it's just fresh white button mushrooms.  Just adjust the quantities accordingly.

Trust me - it will still taste GREAT, regardless of which mushrooms you use.  Just try to keep the quantity the same - even if it's just one type of mushroom.


----------



## mish (Jan 16, 2007)

Kadesma, I adore mushrooms.  Some of the classics (those oldies, but goodies) came to mind like Duxelles and paprikash and any wine/shallot sauce is heaven.  The heavy cream - "you're killing me Larry", I like it!.  There goes one New Year's resolution.  Pass me a big thick juicy steak to go with.  Thank you.  

You reminded me of a to-die-for mushroom croissant I made years ago from a recipe I tweeked from the Times?  Problem is I kept adding in ingredients as I went along and didn't write it down.  I still have the basic recipe stored away, yellowing w age.  I'll have to go dig it out.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I adore mushrooms. Some of the classics (those oldies, but goodies) came to mind like Duxelles and paprikash and any wine/shallot sauce is heaven. The heavy cream - "you're killing me Larry", I like it!. There goes one New Year's resolution. Pass me a big thick juicy steak to go with. Thank you.
> 
> You reminded me of a to-die-for mushroom croissant I made years ago from a recipe I tweeked from the Times? Problem is I kept adding in ingredients as I went along and didn't write it down. I still have the basic recipe stored away, yellowing w age. I'll have to go dig it out.


Dig it out Mish, mushrooms are my "thing" 
kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2007)

And to finish it off, after mushrooms are done put them in oven proof container, the smaller the better, like individual portions size, add some cheese on the top and bake untill cheese melts and then turn on the broiler for a minute or two to brown the cheese just a little bit, that's even tastier.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 16, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> And to finish it off, after mushrooms are done put them in oven proof container, the smaller the better, like individual portions size, add some cheese on the top and bake untill cheese melts and then turn on the broiler for a minute or two to brown the cheese just a little bit, that's even tastier.


 
Add breadcrumbs or panko to that and you have mushroom gratinee.


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 16, 2007)

Love your idea, Kadesma, and the others I've seen in this thread, too. I make this often for my husband's braais (bbq) when he does steak. I also like to add lots of white pepper to the cream and a dash of nutmeg (in addition to the sherry or white wine and shallots (or onions) & garlic. Sometimes I serve the leftovers over a baked potato.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> Love your idea, Kadesma, and the others I've seen in this thread, too. I make this often for my husband's braais (bbq) when he does steak. I also like to add lots of white pepper to the cream and a dash of nutmeg (in addition to the sherry or white wine and shallots (or onions) & garlic. Sometimes I serve the leftovers over a baked potato.


Hi Sandy,
This has been so nice..I started out with a recipe my kids and I love, and have ended up with many ideas to fix one of our favorite things...Mushrooms..It's such a pleasure sharing here, what you give out comes back many times over. The baked potato idea will be one we will try and soon. Thanks. 

kadesma


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 16, 2007)

We had a steak place here that made the mushrooms with sherry and no cream.  I make that all of the time, but never thought of all of these other great additions.  I want to get some mushrooms on the way home.


----------

